# Federal HST FMJ



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

Why does Federal use steel cases for their premium self-defense cartridges?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

They don't, it's nickel plating over brass. It's supposedly more lubricious, more element resistent, and may help with smoother cycling.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

denner said:


> They don't, it's nickel plating over brass. It's supposedly more *lubricious*, more element resistent, and may help with smoother cycling.


Thanks added new word to my vocabulary !


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Kennydale said:


> Thanks added new word to my vocabulary !


You're welcome. Nothing new however, the word has been around since the late 16th Century.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, there are several JHP rounds that use nickel plated cases.You won't see defensive rounds in steel cases. Any of the silver cases will be nickel plated


----------

